# Cricket



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Got this sweet little girl in Pennsylvania, which is about 6 hours away from my home. My boyfriend and I had gone to New York to pick up his senegal parrot and stopped at every pet store on the way home just about looking for a new cage for the bird and some toys and I happen to see her and I had to have her so I took her home and she rode on my shoulder sleeping the whole way home. She's just the cutest little thing.
























Cricket, Tavi and (R)Atlee


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Awe ! She looks absolutey adorable!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

She is so cute!


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

She's very gorgeous! I adore her coloring and markings. What color would she be classified as?


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Her color is Russian blue agouti and her markings would be mismarked capped with a blaze


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

hshelton said:


>


So sweet ;D


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I adore this little girl and she's gotten sooo big now but she still a cuddle bug and she loves going for car rides, she will go on the headrest and stand on her home legs just to smell the air coming through the window like a dog lol


----------



## ReBel*AnGeL* (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet u got a car buddy now!

She's really beautiful!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you. I love all of my little girls but she holds a special place with me along with my girl thisbe


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)




----------

